# student loans in australia



## hendra0092 (Apr 17, 2009)

hi....
is there any bank or organizations that provides student loans for international students in australia?????


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I would have thought so since there are so many international students here (especially at the Melbourne Universities).

Have you tried the websites for the major banks? They may tell you something more. 
If you put it into your favourite search engine you may find some info. 

This link may also be helpful:
Paying for your studies (HELP loans)

Let us know what you find out and good luck.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Hendra:

It's better for you to contact the International Students office at the Universities you are interested in. 

I have seen some bi-lateral type agreements (i.e. US, Canada, and UK) where the student applies for a loan in their home country to attend an AU University. But I have not seen or observed banks advertising loans geared for International students.

It's my feeling that such programs for international students do not exist and the students need to fund their full costs while attending Uni in Australia.

Good luck and if you do find banks offering loans to International Students please post in this thread as I'm sure many other students thinking about attending Uni in Australia will find that invaluable.

Good luck 



hendra0092 said:


> hi....
> is there any bank or organizations that provides student loans for international students in australia?????


----------



## hendra0092 (Apr 17, 2009)

no avail......
most of them only provides loans for Australian citizens and Permanent residents in Australia....
looks like i can only find some way to earn more money....


----------



## hendra0092 (Apr 17, 2009)

> I have seen some bi-lateral type agreements (i.e. US, Canada, and UK) where the student applies for a loan in their home country to attend an AU University


i'm trying to find it now... but up until now, i have only found some that provides loans for domestic universities....


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Just as an example, I found this website for a WA university. It has facilities for loans for international students. I guess it's going on the university website you'll be attending and checking it out.

Student Services - Student Loan Scheme

Dolly


----------



## hendra0092 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks!!!! it's really a great help!!


----------



## Barrow (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am not sure if you have resolved this yet, but....
My Daughter is a 1st year uni student in QLD. and can tell you that I tried every option possible but to no avail. 

The Australian gov provides the student loans here and only to Australian citizens. As a permanent resident you are entitled to pay the same fees as a citizen. International students pay upwards of $17000 per year while citizens or PR only pay upwards from $4000 for the same course. Most uni will offer a 20% discount for early payment of fees i.e. annually in advance, but guess what only citizens get that discount.

So as an international student you pay silly fees, you can’t get a loan, you don't qualify for discount and you have to pay in advance. 

The reason why there are so many international students here is that once you have an Australian degree you are able to stay permanently in Australia. And as you can imagine its easy to get the course of your choice because the uni makes more money from you.

So unless you can get a loan in your home country, can get permanent residency or have plenty of cash lying around stay where you are until you are qualified.

cheers
B


----------

